# What is the exact light level needed for moss?



## dilljone

Now I know moss needs high levels of light in order to thrive in a vivarium, but what I want to know is exactly how much is considered high light? In a 15 long tank That I have dedicated to growing moss I get ~9,500 Lux levels with an 18,000K t5 HO and 4 CFL's or varieing intensity. However in another tank I have moss growing on a waterfall at ~7,000 lux and another where the moss is not really growing but not dead either at ~4,500 lux. When I go outside to the shade of a building im getting an astonishing ~17,000 lux. Now I know in the wild moss grows in the shade,, and im starting to realize how bright the shade actually is. What i'm wondering is not only what light level does moss grow best in, but how to get that light level on taller tanks. The measurements given dont have to be in Lux BTW. I can make do with most any measurment


----------



## aspidites73

1.21 jiggawatts......


----------



## hypostatic

dilljone said:


> When I go outside to the shade of a building im getting an astonishing ~17,000 lux.


Moss needs high levels of light to thrive. The limiting factor for where moss can grow is humidity. Places where the sun hits 100% of the time tends to be much dryer than where there's shade, so that's often where moss will grow.

As you've basically found, you're basically growing plants in full shade, whereas moss can sometimes be found in full sun. The "exact" light level varies from species to species, but the basic answer is "high".

EDIT:

Also, your kelvin rating is a bit high (reef lighting?). Sunlight is about 6500K; your spectrum is probably missing out on the important red wavelengths that moss/plants need to grow.


----------



## dilljone

hypostatic said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Also, your kelvin rating is a bit high (reef lighting?). Sunlight is about 6500K; your spectrum is probably missing out on the important red wavelengths that moss/plants need to grow.


Well that kelvin rating comes from the fluval power-glow HO t5 and is meant for growing plants as per the box (only thing I use above our roughly 2500 gallon aquatic plant only tank here). I really only have it on there as a source of bright lighting however. Granted I am using a HE fixture; Considering changing it though. Most of my spectrum lighting comes from the alternating CFL spiral bulbs I have above there as well. The wattage escapes me but it is alternating cool and warm colored bulbs. Most mosses i've put in there do amazing. I use it as a storage/ testing tank for growing moss.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

How bout some pics?


----------



## dilljone

Yea sure I can put some pictures. 

Entire System from afar:


The moss growth:



Weve only had the mosses in there for about 2 weeks other than the rock cap moss. Thats on Day 3. As you can see we actually have ferns growing out some of our mosses and they are doing phenomenal

our lights:
:the 18000k:

And the wavelength spectrum chart from the box: 


And then the CFL's:


The bottom is just plain top soil and I have several sticks that were soaked for an hour in the tank. I dont know how well you can see in the pics but in the far back corner I have a rock smeared with shredded sheet moss and yogurt. A trick that if it works as well as it should I will definetly be incorporating and using for some big projects I have in mind. I already see growth though XD


----------



## Dendro Dave

Moss... 2-3 watts per gallon in most standard sized aquariums up to 75gallons. I'd actually say closer to 3watts per gallon in 20H/standard 30gals and tanks as tall or taller.

Lay down good quality long fiber sphagnum moss as a bed for pillow mosses (so they make good contact and stay moist) and well everything else, because* long fiber sphagnum is pretty much a miracle worker when it comes to growing moss, almost any moss (it seems IME)*. 

Also it is great for plants and has antibacterial properties so a thin layer of it over he top of any substrate isn't a bad idea usually. (Also Instead of adding new soil substrate in older tanks when it breaks down, I often just lay down sphag, and it does well) You could also try the chopped or milled long fiber for a less (bumpy) top layer. Orchid Potting Media.

Getting into that 2.5 to even 3.5watt area pretty much guarantees enough light to grow any moss, but not so much that you kill your moss (unless the tank is really short like a 20L, possibly a 30B or 40B). *For Led lighting, or LED mixed with CFL and/or T-5, 2-2.5 watts per gal for standard sizes up to 75gal is probably enough. Maybe 3 watts in taller tanks like large verts, and you maybe able to get away with 1.5 watts in 10g, 20L, and 30/40 breeders (if they aren't verts)*. 

If people have seen me talk about my super moss/micro liverwort I have over the years, a new development has happened. I put more light over a 30 cube and old true mosses are actually out competing my super moss/liverwort now, which has never happened before, the micro liverwort has always won. So I think *for many mosses most have probably been under lighting their tanks.*

Following this methodology about the only issue I have growing mosses now is not pruning enough and other plants taking over or over shadowing the area.


----------

